# Petrified hoof and teeth



## crokseti (Feb 4, 2011)

I found these in a spring creek in northern Alabama.
 I'm just guessing about the hoof piece.


----------



## DEERFU (Feb 4, 2011)

I've seen plenty of teeth but never a hoof. Sure looks like one. If it is I'd think it's a rare find.


----------



## Al33 (Feb 4, 2011)

WOW!!! Interesting finds to say the least. Congrat's!


----------



## crokseti (Feb 4, 2011)

I wonder what kind of critter had pointy toes like this?


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 4, 2011)

crokseti said:


> I wonder what kind of critter had pointy toes like this?





You sure that ain`t a tooth too?


----------



## Katera73 (Feb 4, 2011)

If thats a tooth its a big critter neat find!!


----------



## crokseti (Feb 4, 2011)

It had 3 sides to it and what I call the bottom is sorta concave like the bottom of a hoof is.
 I'm goin back this summer and i'm gonna use a bucket with the bottom cut out to see in the water better.


----------



## diamondback (Feb 5, 2011)

go ahead and get you a mask and skorkel.bet you find alot of cool fossils.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Feb 5, 2011)

Cool finds,but I would not say where you found them.That state sued a TV station owner for finding civil war artifacts.
Scroll down to section 41-3-2
http://bps-al.org/artifact.html


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 5, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> You sure that ain`t a tooth too?



Yea, looks more like a tooth partial from a mastodon.If you could take  more pics would be great.


----------



## diamondback (Feb 5, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


> Cool finds,but I would not say where you found them.That state sued a TV station owner for finding civil war artifacts.
> Scroll down to section 41-3-2
> http://bps-al.org/artifact.html



artifacts are a no no in most states but fossils are fine as far as I know.


----------



## crokseti (Feb 5, 2011)

It was found on private property with the land owners permission.


----------



## crokseti (Feb 5, 2011)

*More angles*

Here are more angles. Notice how 2 sides are smoother and convex where the 3rd side is more concave.


----------



## Pointpuller (Feb 5, 2011)

Nice!!!  Looks like an extinct horse tooth and a Mastadon tooth cusp to me.


----------



## Bow Only (Feb 6, 2011)

Pointpuller said:


> Nice!!!  Looks like an extinct horse tooth and a Mastadon tooth cusp to me.



Yep


----------



## crokseti (Feb 6, 2011)

Looks like I don't know head from toe.
 Thanks for the info.


----------

